# Welchen Optokoppler



## Erdferkel (17 September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss bei meinem Projekt die SPS mit einem Prüfgerät verbinden.
Das Prüfgerät hat 4 digitale Eingänge(5V TTL) die über die SPS angesteuert werden sollen. Und 16 digitale Ausgänge(5V TTL) die über die SPS ausgelesen werden sollen. Ich habe mir gedacht, das über Optokoppler zu realisieren.
Wie würdet ihr das realisieren, und welche Optokoppler würdet iht empfehlen

Gruß


----------



## Sockenralf (17 September 2007)

Hallo,

soll das was Dauerhaftes sein?
Oder nur ein Versuchsaufbau?

Wenn Versuch, dann würde ich die billigsten eines namhaften Herstellers nehmen --> also z. B. Weidmüller, Phoenix oder wie sie alle heißen.

Oder brauchst du konkret Hersteller, Type und Preis?


MfG


----------



## Erdferkel (17 September 2007)

Hallo,

das sollte was Dauerhaftes sein. 

Gruß


----------



## PhilippL (17 September 2007)

Hallo,

haben mit Phoenix ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht...
Such mal auf der Phoenix Homepage nach *ST-OV3- 5DC*
Das sind 5V Optokoppler ich denke das dürfte genau das richtige sein.

Viele Grüße

Philipp


----------



## Erdferkel (20 September 2007)

Danke für die Antworten!

Hat vielleicht ein jemand Wscad- oder Eplansymbol von einem Optokoppler?

Gruß


----------



## PhilippL (20 September 2007)

Hallo,

für EPLAN gerne... kann ich dir Morgen zusenden...

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## RMol (20 September 2007)

Hallo,

bei EPLAN gibts Optokoppler in mindestens den Symboldateien DIC_ESSD und DIC_WUPD als Symbol OC13 und OC14. Bei WSCAD unter den Zusatzbibliotheken -> Diskret, Diskret.bib. Da unter Optokoppler.


----------

